# Capital gains question on stocks (BC)



## jacofan (Apr 17, 2013)

*..........*

................


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/fq/txrts-eng.html


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

14.85% tax rate on capital gains (BC - for income over $43,953 up to $75,213) = $8167.50 tax bill. 

Basically you're being taxed at 50% of your marginal tax rate _*or*_ you could say that 50% of the capital gain is being taxed at your marginal tax rate.

http://www.taxtips.ca/taxorates/bc.htm

Edit: That is assuming we are talking about a non-registered account. Otherwise the tax bill would be zero!


----------



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

If a person only has income from capital gains, say 150'00$ capital gain on selling a stock, is the person taxed at both a federal and provincial level?

So 150'000 x .5 = 75000
So 13450$ for federal.
And in B.C. (37568 x 5.06%) + (37432 x 7.7%) = 4783

So total tax on 150'000$ gain is effectively 12%?

That look about right? Or am I way off? TIA.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you made 150k in BC, only on capital gains, you would pay 16k in taxes, which is around an 11% rate. 

http://www.taxtips.ca/calculators/basic/basic-tax-calculator.htm


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Capital gains is one of the lowest forms of tax, which is great for investors. See Spudd's example above.


----------



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. So just to confirm, I would only pay provincial tax and not federal on the cap gains?


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

Banalanal said:


> Thanks for the quick replies. So just to confirm, I would only pay provincial tax and not federal on the cap gains?


you pay both federal and provincial taxes. The tool provides the total.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

use the calculator linked above.

on $70K income you pay $14,550 total tax. Add a $55K cap gain and you pay $23,915. So your tax on the gain is $9,463. 

might be a good year to bump the RRSP contribution.


----------



## Banalanal (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. A total taxes paid of 11% is fantastic news.


----------

